# Need some prop advice



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You should post this in Prop Shop as well and post the numbers off your prop. 
East Cape should be able to answer this as well if you don’t find your answer here.


----------



## David L Padgett (May 19, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You should post this in Prop Shop as well and post the numbers off your prop.
> East Cape should be able to answer this as well if you don’t find your answer here.



Thanks, I have emailed them and called twice. I have left two messages but no return call


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

David L Padgett said:


> Thanks, I have emailed them and called twice. I have left two messages but no return call


Do you have any numbers on your prop? If there isn’t a model number stamped in it you might have a custom prop which usually has a number stamped on it somewhere on the barrel.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

@East Cape


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Post on the East Cape Owners group on Facebook. You'll get plenty responses. If not, I can post for you. What does Jack recommend?


----------

